# Fiat Alarm



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I've ordered a Fiat based vehicle at the NEC and opted for the "Drivers Pack" which included a "New Alarm System". I've just realised that some motorhome insurance providers require a Thatcham Category 1 alarm to be fitted. Does anyone know if the new Fiat alarm falls within Thatcham Category 1.


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am guessing that it doesn't, as a Thatcham Cat 1 alarm is very secure, suppliers normally shout about it on any literature that they supply, and the salesman would have certainly mentioned it.

Why not have a troll through www.fiatforum.com

Steve


----------



## Fuzzyfelts (Apr 23, 2007)

Dont know about the base vehicle alarm but the alarm fitted on the Timberlands are Category 1 (at least mine is anyway).


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

I'm not sure how my post got on to the Timberland thread; its a Swift. My mistake.

This might mean that those of us who have bought the Drivers Pack (and it is mandatory if you buy an auto) might have to fork out for a new alarm if the insurance company insist on a Thatcham Cat 1.

Incidentally there is nothing on the Fiat forum but I have posted a message there.

Mod note; Its in the Swift Forum now :wink:


----------



## TheBoombas (Aug 23, 2006)

It's more than likely to be a Cat 2 Alarm
And will therefor need upgrading to what is known as a 2+1 system.

As for insurance I have a Cat 1 fitted but no certificate for it.
The insurance company (Comfort) done me a quote with or without Cat1 and it came out the same price?

Brian


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

TheBoombas said:


> It's more than likely to be a Cat 2 Alarm
> And will therefor need upgrading to what is known as a 2+1 system.
> Brian


Category 2 is not an alarm, it is the Thatcham category for immobilisers, so it may be a Cat 1 and then again it may not.

JohnW


----------

